

Posterous goes down again - gtracy

Posterous getting crushed by a second DoS attack in three days. What's the long term solution to this problem?
======
antidaily
[http://blog.posterous.com/todays-outage-and-changes-for-
cust...](http://blog.posterous.com/todays-outage-and-changes-for-custom-
domains)

------
gtracy
That post isn't a long term solution. It's a patch. One that they are going
back to again today by flipping the IP address.

